# Vent window adjustment?



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Before moving and having my car sent to Alabama, I had a shop replace my weatherstripping. They did so, but now my passenger vent window will not close all the way without a nudge. (Functions normally, but the window/stripping hit at the end and it takes some force to seal it shut.). They mentioned I need a new window regulator, but I don't know if that will overcome the force required to make it seal. 

I have my door panel off and am trying to see if there's any sort of way to "tilt" the window to fit? Otherwise...I suppose I can shave off the inside of the weatherstripping. (Just want to make sure I ask all possibilities.)

Thanks for any help... Chris

Pics...first of where it meets on its own and then after I push it sealed. 
















Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

No adjustment on the vent glass to the rubber
Adjusting the vent assembly won't help either
Leave the window in the closed position for a while...say a month or two

Don't panic just yet.

W/strip may just need time to compress


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

What Bill said, I used a bit of PB silicone spray to ease the closing while stretching them out. Good luck


----------

